# Shared B-days



## TheTangySkitty (Apr 30, 2016)

Hey, what villager shares your birthday? Sterling the jock Knight eagle shares my b-day! Its very cool having a very unique villager to have your b-day.

As I asked what villager shares yours?~ :3


----------



## Hay (Apr 30, 2016)

Mine is Sterling, Not  as happy about it though tbh lol


----------



## wow-egg (Apr 30, 2016)

Vladimir the cranky cub, apparently o: Bleh.

I was only one day off sharing a birthday with Kid Cat... Why has fate betrayed me like this </3


----------



## Venoxious (Apr 30, 2016)

Mine is with Walt the Kangaroo.


----------



## TheTangySkitty (Apr 30, 2016)

Hayhay916 said:


> Mine is Sterling, Not  as happy about it though tbh lol


Wow! We share the same b-day!


----------



## mirrormirror (May 1, 2016)

I share mine with Bluebear


----------



## mitzi_crossing (May 2, 2016)

I share a birthday with Kabuki. To be honest i didnt like him that much before I found out we shared birthdays. After i found out though, I just happened to fall in love with him lol


----------



## SensaiGallade (May 2, 2016)

I share my birthday with Dizzy!


----------



## Biscuit_m8 (May 2, 2016)

Wart Jr. yay...


----------



## Awesomeness1230 (May 2, 2016)

Nan...?


----------



## WAR X ILUSION (May 3, 2016)

Mine is Nate. Yay!


----------



## AccfSally (May 3, 2016)

No one
Yep, no one.


----------



## WAR X ILUSION (May 3, 2016)

AccfSally said:


> No one
> Yep, no one.



I checked and yours is Sprinkle the penguin.


----------



## Invisible again (May 3, 2016)

Mine is shared with Rowan the tiger. c:


----------



## AccfSally (May 3, 2016)

WAR X ILUSION said:


> I checked and yours is Sprinkle the penguin.



Still no one 

I know, still very salty about it ;---;


----------



## Limon (May 3, 2016)

I share mine with Marcie. Eh??


----------



## hollowbunnie (May 3, 2016)

Im pretty sure iirs boomer the penguin with a bday of feb 7th. NOT happy about that, he sucks lol


----------



## sineadparade (May 4, 2016)

Apollo, wooo.....


----------



## Twisterheart (May 6, 2016)

I share my birthday with Cube the penguin (January 29th)


----------



## Katie1313 (May 6, 2016)

Lily shares mine.


----------



## Emi_C (Aug 3, 2016)

I share mine with Scoot the jock duck  He's pretty cute~


----------



## Lovebuggyxo (Aug 7, 2016)

I share a birthday with Ed, whoever that is


----------



## watercolorwish (Aug 13, 2016)

me n rodeo! october 29th! i wish he was in my town, hes actually a dreamie of mine


----------



## xara (Aug 15, 2016)

Barold. He's okay, I guess lmao


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Aug 15, 2016)

Erik the deer/moose/elk whatever he is shares my birthday, which is neat cause I am also lazy and enjoy wood furniture.


----------



## Shawna (Aug 15, 2016)

I share a birthday with Alfonso.
My brother shares one with ANKHA!  I'm envious.
My mom shares one with Samson.
I'm not share about my dad.  His is June 11th, two days after mine.


----------



## AquaStrudel (Aug 15, 2016)

Sly. Kind of makes me want to have him in my town tbh


----------



## Altarium (Aug 15, 2016)

I share mine with Felicity. Meh, could be worse.


----------



## Nunbal (Aug 15, 2016)

July 7! Bree the mouse :3


----------

